# Perú - One photo per day



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Peruvian pics are amazing indeed!!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sechura Desert


----------



## alehurtado (Aug 6, 2008)

Del mismo viaje que me llevó a Arequipa, una foto de Machu Picchu. ¡Hermoso país!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

In the mountains


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)




----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Women with traditional costume of Ancash region


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Unos trajes de creación espectacular.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sillustani Ruins- Puno


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Jahuacocha lake - Cordillera of Huayhuash
View of the Jirishanca, Rondoy and Yerupajá mountain. Huánuco department


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Arequipa's volcanos


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^

nice photo kay:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

tonight said:


> ^^
> 
> nice photo kay:


thanx :banana:


----------



## alehurtado (Aug 6, 2008)

Hablando de los volcanes de Arequipa, una foto del Misti y el Valle de Chilina, tomada desde la ciudad.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chan Chan - near Trujillo


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

White Cordillera


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Chan Chan, ¡me gusta!.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sacred Valley of the Incas
'''______View of the Verónica Mountain


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Tambopata National Reserve
'_____Located in the Madre de Dios Department


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Some of the most wonderful photographs I have ever seen about Peru.

¡Qué maravilla de país! Solemne y sobrecogedor. Los paisajes de montaña son de lo que más me quita el aliento.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic, it looks very serene.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Carhuacocha lake - Lima
'___Located in the Cordillera of Huayhuash


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Turcarhuay - Salkantay Mnts
____Cordillera of Vilcabamba, Cusco Department


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ausangate mountain
Located in the Cordillera of Vilcanota


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

great mountains.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Muy bonito!.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Umayo Lake - Puno
__'__View of the Sillustani Island


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yerupajá Mountain - Huánuco
View of the Sarapococha Lake, Cordillera of Huayhuash


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Safuna Lake - Ancash
_______Huascarán National Park


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Francia Square - Lima
____Historic Center, Cultural Heritage


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Juli Village - Puno
'__Old church of colonial legacy


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

El Lago Titicaca es demasiado bonito. 
Esa iglesia en Juli está espectacular, es más creo que todo el pueblo de Juli, así como otros del norte del altiplano de Puno son unas joyas. A diferencia del altiplano sur (Juliaca, Ilave, Desaguadero) donde hay mucho comercio informal, desorden y "modershnidad".


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing places!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

sebvill said:


> El Lago Titicaca es demasiado bonito.
> Esa iglesia en Juli está espectacular, es más creo que todo el pueblo de Juli, así como otros del norte del altiplano de Puno son unas joyas. A diferencia del altiplano sur (Juliaca, Ilave, Desaguadero) donde hay mucho comercio informal, desorden y "modershnidad".


Eso que dices es muy cierto. Ojalás que esos hermosos pueblitos nunca acojan aquellas "malas influencias".


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

that divine places! :cheers2:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cathedral of Lima
Interior detail of one of the chapel


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

¡Qué hermoso país! Buen trabajo che


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

ArthurM said:


> Cullicocha lagoon · Ancash


:drool: :applause:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sausacocha Lake - Huamachuco
Located in the Department of Libertad about 6 h. of Trujillo


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Lima · City of the kings


Esta foto es de Edgar Ascension.... mi flickr amigo.... 
espero que esten con los tags correctos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgarasencios/3632708544/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Inca Ruins, Pisac, Peru


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Santa Cruz Trek - Ancash
__Huascarán National Park, Natural Heritage


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huascarán National Park
Cullicocha Lake, Natural heritage of Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Square major of Lima
_''___Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful places and good photos


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comment Limanidad And all the friends forumers earlier.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

San Francisco church & catacombs
'_____Historic Center of Lima, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That church in the last above photo its indeed great


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pucará Church - Puno
''Example of colonial architecture mixed


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

St.Catalina Monastery
'____Located in the city of Arequipa


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Through the streets of Cusco
'_Example of hybrid architecture, Spanish and Inca


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

San Martin Square · Lima
'Historic Center, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos from Peru landscapes, towns etc :cheers:


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

That places more beautiful and charming
!


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

wooowwww wxelente recopilacion , vere si puedo ayudar en algo


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for your comments everyone kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cordillera of Huayhuash
___Located in Lima, Huánuco and Ancash


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

aqpboy45 said:


> thanx Arthur this is my last one...
> i wish u could enjoy it!
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful jlmg :applause::applause::applause: , i hope not be the last, expects much more :cheers2:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Titicaca Lake - Puno
_''''_View from the island Amantaní


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

That beautiful scenery!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Beautiful jlmg :applause::applause::applause: , i hope not be the last, expects much more :cheers2:


i didn's say it was for ever... xD
lol 
well i'll do another one very soon


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Huascaran national Park








​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Macaws in Tambopata








​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chan Chan








​


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW Peru is so full of amazing places.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Sacred Valley








​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Conococha Lake - Huaraz
''_____Located in the Ancash Department


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tsiapo Waterfall








​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Jirishanca Mountain - Lima
'_______Located in the Huayhuash Cordillera


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

'_Choclococha Lake
Located in the Huancavelica department


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Donkeys in Cusco


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

one of my dreams is to visit peru..:drool:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
nice dream
well


Inka Trail







​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Urubamba River


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cordillera of Vilcabamba
____'__View of the Salkantay mountain


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Paron Lagoon








​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

'Palace of Justice - Lima
Historic Center, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

*Belem park, Chachapoyas city.*

edit...


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

*Iquitos city*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huancaya falls - Lima
_''_Located in the province of Yauyos


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Constitución Square - Huancayo
'''________view of main church in the center of town


----------



## Gymnopedie (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cathedral of Arequipa
___''_Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Amantaní Island - Puno
'__Located on the shores of Lake Titicaca


----------



## jordans9669 (Sep 6, 2009)

*buy sneaker*

*wholesale jordans**Cheap Air Jordans**Cheap Wholesale Jordans**cheap air force ones**Jordans For Cheap*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantaro Valley - Huancayo


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonitas tomas, me gusto mucho la del Palacio de Justicia. kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

JC. SAMPERZ said:


> Bonitas tomas, me gusto mucho la del Palacio de Justicia. kay:




Me agrada que te haya gustado, y creo que no es para menos, el palacio tiene tiene una preciosa arquitectura.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Colca Valley - Arequipa


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the contribution novascorpius and Gymnoopedie, this very beautiful the collage and landscape.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Q. Huaripampa - Huascarán National Park


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huaypo lake - Cusco


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

edited


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

nice capture of the island Suasi Forumman, ¡merry christmas! :drunk:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

·····················································>


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chinchero Valley - Cusco


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Pongo de Mainique


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for your contribution infrastellar, the Pongo of Mainique has an adventurous landscape.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yanayacu lake -Ancash
_____Located in the Cordillera White


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parón Lake - Caraz
_____Huascarán National Park


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

fantastic landscapes!!!!!.........:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Cusco - the most beautiful city I have ever seen


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sandoval Lake - Madre de Dios
__'___Located in the Tambopata National Reserve


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Inca Trail - Llactapata
__View of the Inca ruins from the path


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ticlio near Huancayo


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ollantaytambo ruins and the Skyline - Cusco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ArthurM said:


> The White Cordillera - Huaraz


Awesome scenery, landscape


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sibinacocha Lagoon









​
and Happy New year Arthur! thanks 4 ur photos


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

buenisimas las fotos!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Huancaya Waterfall








​


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

over the Titikaka lake


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Huancaya Waterfall is awesome!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
thanx
and beautiful lake Titikaka 


Lachay Hills
Where the desert turns green









​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

edited


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Huacrish Mountain









​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Carhuacocha Lagoon









​


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Realmente los paisajes son hermosos , muy buenas fotos .


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Camping in Huayhuash









​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Splendids pictures arequipa-boy, as always your contributions are valuable. Regards.

Happy New Year :cheers1:


Titicaca lake - Puno
''__View from the island of Llachon


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
thanx Arthur
kay:



Chicon Mountain









​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Taquile Island - Puno
_Town has preserved ancient customs


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

La Veronica mountain









​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huaypo Lagoon
._Sacred Valley of the Incas


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Parinacochas Lagoon









​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Titicaca Lake from Lachon - Puno


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

San Pedro Church - Lima
Historic Center, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## juarolcross (Nov 30, 2009)

infrastellar said:


> Cusco - the most beautiful city I have ever seen


que linda foto!!!!


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

magnificent places, really beautiful.......:cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

aqpboy45 said:


> Huancaya Waterfall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que bonito, hace una escalera natural :yes:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Church in Conchucos









​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice panorama of Huancaya Waterfall. Regards.*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Jahuacocha Lake - Huánuco
''______Located in the Cordillera of Huayhuash


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Solterococha Lake - Huánuco
_____In foreground view of trees called quinuales










Huaylacancha lagoon
___Located in the Junín Department


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chinchero Valley - Cusco
'''___Wheat fields near of the Maraz village


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mount Climbing in the Andes
Ancash


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Alpamayo
Ancash








​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to Colca Canyon
Arequipa








​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Orcococha Lagoon
Huancavelica


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Andean Traditional Landscape
Ayacucho








​


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

The last photo is very beautiful jlmg, greetings

Amantaní Island - Puno
''''_______Sunset in the Titicaca Lake


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Solterococha Lake - Huánuco
_______Located in the Cordillera of Huayhuash










Marcahuasi - Lima
Park rocks with geologic formations


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Salkantay Trek
_Cordillera of Vilcabamba


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice pictures Arthur :applause:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Punta Sal Beach
Tumbes


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lake Sandoval
Madre de Dios


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those mountains in the beginning of this page are totally awesome :drool:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chacraraju Mountain - Ancash
_.____Cordillera White, Natural Heritage fo Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Inca terraces of Moray - Cusco


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Artesonraju Mountain
Ancash


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Peruvian Coast
Lima


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

great


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

that places are fantastic, will give me a good reason for a vacation through the interior of the country :cheers:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sacred Valley from Pisac
_Partial view of the archaeological complex


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

14 pages of pure peruvian proudopcorn:well... lets continue


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ice Caves
Huanuco


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice pictures of the Peruvian Andes!!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Tiramisú said:


> Nice pictures of the Peruvian Andes!!!! Amazing!!!


 
thank you very much for your comment friend, indeed the Peruvian Andes are incredible kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ollantaytambo archeological ruins - Cusco


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huascarán National Park
_____Located in the Ancash Department


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> Watching the scenery en route to Machupicchu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

ArthurM said:


> Sibinacocha Lagoon - Cordillera of Vilcanota


WOW


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Landscape of Cumbemayo
Cajamarca








thanx arthur 4 ur images:applause:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Que bello es Perú!!

saludos


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for your comments everyone......... we continue kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Jirishanca Mountain - Ancash
'________Located in the Cordillera of Huayhuash


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Huandoy Mountain
Ancash


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Santa Cruz
Ancash


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

huamachuco lagoon that wonderful and this last image is really amazing, Peru owns fabulous mountains!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Que imponentes y hermosas las montañas de Perú!!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

thnx 4 the comments


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermosas imagenes , el Perú es hermoso


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Condor Lagoon
Amazonas


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Me encanta Perú!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Carhuacocha Lake - Cordillera of Huayhuash


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

cameronpaul said:


> Thanks for the excellent photos of a really fantastic country! Peru is stunningly beautiful and I really want to visit there soon.


I sincerely hope the pass very well when you come by here, greetings



cameronpaul said:


> Is this a photograph of the most beautiful place on earth?


I am sure that is one of them 



Lans said:


> Me encanta Perú!!


it's nice to hear that from a Chilean brother, greetings


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ArthurM said:


> Thanks for your comments to all forumers friends.
> 
> Pd: thanks for the contributions libidito ... Trujillo is a charming city with beautiful colonial architecture .... also thanks to arequipa-boy, a great partner in developing the theme, greetings


you´re welcome.

I hope to post more pics about Trujillo the following days.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> it's nice to hear that from a Chilean brother, greetings


^^Gracias! el pacer es mío.

More pics please!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Salinas and Aguada Blanca National Reserve - Arequipa


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Llanganuco Lake - Huascarán National Park


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW impressive Peru so much diversity.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

nice pictures :applause:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Salinas and Aguada Blanca National Reserve - Arequipa


wow se parece muchisimo a la zona de la mesopotamia central en turquia, exactamente capadoccia, bellisimas fotos!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Huayhuash
Ancash


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chicon Mountain
Cuzco


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

wow! Peru is really a mountainous country. you do have a countryside don't u? I would like to see pics of the places near the beach too.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing, very nice pics from Perú, that beauty and peace, specially the Carhuacocha Lake. Regards.*


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

another shot of Punta Sal

Punta Sal Beach
Tumbes


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful Alpamayo
Ancash


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ballestas Islands
Ica


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Guau!, ¡qué país!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Puntal Sal is stunning.

Alpamayo is really awesome.

Ballestas Islands are relaxing.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Punta Sal. Regards.*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yanama Landscape - Yungay 
________View of the Chacraraju mountain


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for your kind comments kay:




franpunk said:


> wow! Peru is really a mountainous country. you do have a countryside don't u? I would like to see pics of the places near the beach too.



of course friend, on the following pages we will show the sites of the coast and beach kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

La Raya Pass - Cusco and Puno
__'''''_______View of the Chimboya mountain


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome landscapes, views of Peru :cheers:


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, a new thread!

*Ica dunes*


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

*Maras - Cusco*​*Salt terraces​*


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

God, how cute is Peru!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Impresionante la variedad paisajística peruana O_O!!


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Yanama Landscape - Yungay
> ________View of the Chacraraju mountain


wow this is a very beautiful landscape!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, we continue.


Pd: Thanks for the contributions ajo, very good photos....welcome, I hope that continues to contribute kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Colca Canyon - Arequipa
_''''_______Near the town of Chivay


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chinchero Valley - Cusco
__'''____View of the Chicón mountain


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the view of the Chacraraju Mountain. Regards.*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Que afortunados quienes nacieron en un país tan bello como Perú :drool:


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Entrada a la ciudad de Pampas Tayacaja.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

that place so pleasing...where exactly is located Pampas Tayacaja?


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Ciudadano-Mundial said:


> that place so pleasing...where exactly is located Pampas Tayacaja?


Hey...Pampas exist¡¡¡ and its so amazing. That place its localed in Huancavelica's department. That's a map of that departament. This town is the Tayacaja's capital.You should know Pampas.... it's a wonderfull place, we have good food, good girls and good places to have a good time.... But....I'm so tired to talk in english. prefiero el español.

Como sabes, y si no sabes, Perú se divide en departamentosm cada departamento tiene varias provincias y cada provincia su capital...Pampas es una de estas.

Saludos
Talvez este mapa te ayude:










o mejor aún acá un thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050965


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Digary said:


> Hey...Pampas exist¡¡¡ and its so amazing. That place its localed in Huancavelica's department. That's a map of that departament. This town is the Tayacaja's capital.You should know Pampas.... it's a wonderfull place, we have good food, good girls and good places to have a good time.... But....I'm so tired to talk in english. prefiero el español.
> 
> Como sabes, y si no sabes, Perú se divide en departamentosm cada departamento tiene varias provincias y cada provincia su capital...Pampas es una de estas.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information .... I will have pointed out in my schedule when traveling for inside the Perú ... is a beautiful town, I've just seen and is in a valley, very nice. Thanks.


----------



## renzokcano8 (Mar 13, 2010)

dude, do u take these pictures urself?
cause when i go back to peru i need to chill with you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

My little town...Pampas:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sunset in Callao
Lima


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Salkantay Mountain - Inca Trail
_____'''___Located in The Cordillera of Vilcabamba


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Lans said:


> ^^Acá en Chile también hay muchos lugares con nombres de origen quechua, y eso que les hablo del centro de Chile.
> 
> saludos



Eso es lógico Lans ya que los Incas llegaron hasta en rio Maule que esta ubicado en el centro de Chile, por lo tanto uds tienen influencia directa en todos ambitos, que se nota hasta hoy en las palabras que utilizan,etc. esto es interesante, ya significa que tenemos cosas ancestrales en común que nos unen y que debiéramos sobreponerlas a las cosas que nos dividen.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Colca Canyon
Arequipa


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Blue Lake - Tarapoto
___'___Near the village of Sauce


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jasjana Lake
Junin


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Eso es lógico Lans ya que los Incas llegaron hasta en rio Maule que esta localizado en el centro de Chile, por tanto ustedes tienen influencia directa que se nota hasta hoy en las palabras que utilizan, esto es muy interesante, ya significa que tenemos cosas ancestrales en común que nos unen y que debiéramos anteponerlas a las cosas que nos dividen.


Sí, es impresionante la cantidad de cosas que Perú y Chile tienen en común, hay mas cosas que nos unen de las que nos separan, y es muy lamentable que se antepongan siempre cosas negativas, las que nos hacen olvidarnos de aquellas. Ojalá algún dia se entienda esto en ambos países, ya que pienso que Perú es el país que tiene mas conexiones con Chile, mas que ningún otro en América!

saludos


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Patapampa - Arequipa
_''''__Stone towers made by travelers


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Lans said:


> Sí, es impresionante la cantidad de cosas que Perú y Chile tienen en común, hay mas cosas que nos unen de las que nos separan, y es muy lamentable que se antepongan siempre cosas negativas, las que nos hacen olvidarnos de aquellas. Ojalá algún dia se entienda esto en ambos países, ya que pienso que Perú es el país que tiene mas conexiones con Chile, mas que ningún otro en América!
> 
> saludos



Creo que lo único que ha distandiado a nuestros paises en las últimas épocas ha sido sin lugar a dudas la guerra de 1879.....antes de este episodio eramos naciones unidas, por lo menos digamos que amistosas, veamos: La mitad del territorio actual chileno formó parte del Imperio Incaico. Luego fueron una capitanía importante para el Virreinato del Perú. Más adelante ustedes ayudaron -tanto como los Argentinos- de manera decisiva a la consecusión de la independencia del Perú. Lo han seguido haciendo en la Batalla de Ayacucho en 1824 -junto a los demás hermanos latinoamericanos-, para de esta forma terminar con la independencia Hispanoamericana. Finalmente los tuvimos como aliados en la guerra contra España en 1865. Como ya sabemos estos hechos son totalmente opuestos a la posterior y trágica guerra de 1879; Que muy lastimosamente nos ha dividido tanto tiempo, Y claro, como siempre el motivo principal son los altos intereses económicos de las grandes empresas, las transnacionales y los pésimos gobernantes; tanto como, las desastrosas clases politicas y dirigentes; que sin embargo y enhorabuena siempre han sido opuestos al anhelo de confraternidad de nuestros pueblos. Es mi opinión.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huanta - Ayacucho
_'__Prairie on the way to the city


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Supe Port - Barranca
_'''__Near the milenary city of Caral


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Huanta - Ayacucho
> _'__Prairie on the way to the city


Qué hermoso, un lugar especialmente bello. Esta parte del Perú (Cusco, Ayacucho, Huancavelica) tienen hermosos paisajes.

Gracias por la foto.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Alpamayo
Ancash


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Digary said:


> Qué hermoso, un lugar especialmente bello. Esta parte del Perú (Cusco, Ayacucho, Huancavelica) tienen hermosos paisajes.
> 
> Gracias por la foto.





aqpboy45 said:


> Alpamayo
> Ancash
> ​



Gracias a ti Digary.


A la lista que mencionas le agregaría departamentos como Junín con el hermoso Valle del Mantaro, Huánuco con las cordilleras de Huayhuash y Raura. Podríamos incluir tambien a Cajamarca con los hermosos paisajes de Otuzco y Porcón, La sierra de Lima, ¡huy! entre otras muchas; sin dejar de mencionar - esta claro - a todos los departamentos que poseen selva como el caso extraordinario de Madre de Dios, con las Reservas Nacionales de Tambopata y el famoso Manu; uno de los lugares mas biodiversos de la tierra.


PD: Hermosa foto del Alpamayo aqpboy45; una de las montañas mas famosas de toda la Cordillera de los Andes.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huascarán Mountain - Yungay
''''The highest of Peru and one of the largest in America


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huandoy Mountain - Yungay
'''''Huascarán National Park, 6.395 meters of altitude


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Mitucocha Lake - Ancash
View of the mountains Jirishanca and Rondoy


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yerupajá Mountain - Huánuco
_The second highest mountain in the Perú with 6,635 m.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cordillera of Huayhuash
'Departments of Lima, Ancash and Huánuco


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Creo que lo único que nos distancio en las últimas épocas ha sido sin lugar a dudas la guerra de 1879.....antes de este hecho fuimos unidos, recordemos: La mitad de su territorio actual formó parte del Imperio Incaico. Posteriormente fueron una capitanía importante para el Virreinato del Perú. Más adelante ustedes ayudaron -tanto como los Argentinos- de manera decisiva a la consecusión de la independencia Peruana. Lo siguieron haciendo en la Batalla de Ayacucho en 1824 -junto a los demás hermanos latinoamericanos-, para de esta manera cerrar la independencia Hispanoamericana. Finalmente estuvieron con nosotros en la guerra contra España en 1865. Estos hechos son totalmente opuestos a la posterior e infausta guerra de 1879; Que lastimosamente nos ha dividido tanto tiempo. Como siempre el motivo principal son los altos intereses económicos y los pésimos gobernantes tanto así como las desastrosas clases dirigentes; que sin embargo y enhorabuena siempre han sido opuestos al anhelo del pueblo, es así. Deseamos que esto no sea para siempre, los pueblos siempre debemos estar unidos, y ojalá ese dia llegue para Perú y Chile. Saludos.


Concuerdo totalmente con todo lo que planteas. Los años en que Chile formó parte del imperio inca, no pasan en vano. La procedencia del nombre de mi país, que según algunos cronistas proviene de que los antiguos Incas nombraban Chili a todas las tierras al sur de Cuzco. Otra hipótesis plantea que el nombre proviene del parecido que tiene el valle del río Chili en Arequipa, con el valle del Aconcagua en el centro de Chile, también acuñado por los incas. Nuestra gastronomía, baile nacional, folklore, geografía, climatología, vocablos, forma de hablar (aberrantemente distinta a los países del Plata a mi parecer), en fin, la lista sería interminable. 

Otro hecho curioso que me llamó mucho la atención, es que la bandera chilena aparece atrás del antiguo escudo de Perú, ¿Acaso no son razones de sobra para pensar en los lazos históricos de Perú y Chile?


El día que ambos países se den cuenta de esto, ambos serán mas grandes y mejores...

cordial saludo


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful pics, Perú has diversity. Regards.*


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Caminito al cerro


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

lindo! estou indo esse ano pro peru!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Breathtaking kay:!


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Beautiful! Just beautiful! :applause:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chuchun lake - Canta
_Located in the Cordillera of the Viuda


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Lans said:


> Concuerdo totalmente con todo lo que planteas. Los años en que Chile formó parte del imperio inca, no pasan en vano. La procedencia del nombre de mi país, que según algunos cronistas proviene de que los antiguos Incas nombraban Chili a todas las tierras al sur de Cuzco. Otra hipótesis plantea que el nombre proviene del parecido que tiene el valle del río Chili en Arequipa, con el valle del Aconcagua en el centro de Chile, también acuñado por los incas. Nuestra gastronomía, baile nacional, folklore, geografía, climatología, vocablos, forma de hablar (aberrantemente distinta a los países del Plata a mi parecer), en fin, la lista sería interminable.
> 
> Otro hecho curioso que me llamó mucho la atención, es que la bandera chilena aparece atrás del antiguo escudo de Perú, ¿Acaso no son razones de sobra para pensar en los lazos históricos de Perú y Chile?
> 
> ...



Son muchísimos los lazos que nos unen estimado Lans, tendríamos que llenar volúmenes enteros de libros(es una metáfora obviamente).....siempre nos sorprenderemos por que los vínculos son más grandes de lo que imaginamos; como aquel dia en donde Pablo Neruda emosionado decidió escribirle a Machupicchu o tal vez cuando el gran Lucho Barrios con su voz la canta a Valparaiso como si fuera su propia tierra o tal vez aquella ocación en la cual Miguel Grau hidalgamente le ofreció disculpas a la viuda de Arturo Prat, esto es un jemplo de lo que el verdaderro peruano y ciudadano debe hacer..estar en contra de las guerras...nuestra historia en común esta llena de estas cosas y en buena hora.
Deseamos todos que las diferencias actuales sean selladas para siempre; por que al fin y al cabo nuestros pueblos son hermanos y todos los pueblos del mundo deberian serlo, y con ese rumbo tenemos que ir acompañados de paz, unión y prosperidad. Saludos estimado amigo Chileno.





Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Beautiful pics, Perú has diversity. Regards.*



I agree with you Jan, greetings.




Digary said:


> Caminito al cerro​





Que lindo paraje Digary, hasta aquí siento que se respira paz y tranquilidad.




thicken said:


> lindo! estou indo esse ano pro peru!



Espero sinceramente que você pode ter um grande momento na sua viagem ao meu país e desfrutar em lugares que você visita, cumprimentos​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Salkantay Mountain
Cuzco


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermosas fotos como siempre.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Breathtaking kay:!





novascorpius said:


> Hermosas fotos como siempre.





James-Bond said:


> Beautiful! Just beautiful! :applause:




Thanks for your words Herbie Fully, novascorpius and James-Bond.... we continue.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huacarpay Swamps - Cusco
'''''_Near the gaps Huatón, Huacarpay and Lucre


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Colca Canyon - Arequipa
'In the distance, view of the village of Chivay


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The Colca is along with Titicaca lake one of the main jewels the south of the country has. I wonder what's next, maybe the green and warm east ?


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> The Colca is along with Titicaca lake one of the main jewels the south of the country has. I wonder what's next, maybe the green and warm east ?



Perhaps it should be one of the main attractions of the south ... but I think there are many places of interest apart from them is only a matter you look at the development of the thread and see that there are many wonders apart from them. On the following pages already being photos of the Peruvian Amazon jungle kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Taquile Island - Puno
The people retain their ancient customs


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chucuito - Puno
On the shores of Lake Titicaca


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Mountains of Yungay... :drool:


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

wonderful series of shots!....:cheers:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pacucha Lake - Apurimac
'Near to the archaeological complex of Sondor


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Spectacular! :drool:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

This page will be devoted entirely to the city of Lima

Government Palace - Lima
'''_____Also known as ''The House of Pizarro''


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> I sincerely hope that when he comes your stay is enjoyable and pleasant.....Do you have an address in flickr?. Thank you.


Thank you very much!  No, I don't have address with flickr. I get my sister to take care of these things for me. lol 

Many thanks for such beautiful photos from your amazing country. :cheers2:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Amazing Sandoval Lake!!!!

ArthurM if you have pictures of Oxapampa, Tarapoto, Chachapoyas, etc.... I will like to see them. I love the Rainforest eyebrow (ceja de selva), mountains and mountains of vegetation together with green plains. I also love the landscape in Cajamarca with the pine forests and the Algarrobo forests in Tumbes, Piura and Lambayeque.

Anyway...

*Lima*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you very much!  No, I don't have address with flickr. I get my sister to take care of these things for me. lol
> 
> Many thanks for such beautiful photos from your amazing country. :cheers2:



Thank you Parisian Girl 




sebvill said:


> Amazing Sandoval Lake!!!!
> 
> ArthurM if you have pictures of Oxapampa, Tarapoto, Chachapoyas, etc.... I will like to see them. I love the Rainforest eyebrow (ceja de selva), mountains and mountains of vegetation together with green plains. I also love the landscape in Cajamarca with the pine forests and the Algarrobo forests in Tumbes, Piura and Lambayeque.
> 
> ...



sebvill course, I have photos of the places you mention and post them on the following pages, thank you very much for your contribution.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Palace of Torre Tagle - Lima
'''Balconies Limeños, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

How beautiful are those balconies. 
Lima's architecture is magnificent, leaves me speechless.

Congratulations peruvians, Lima is really amazing. Regards.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

ArthurM said:


> This page will be devoted entirely to the city of Lima
> 
> Government Palace - Lima
> '''_____Also known as ''The House of Pizarro''


Beautiful !!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> How beautiful are those balconies.
> Lima's architecture is magnificent, leaves me speechless.
> 
> Congratulations peruvians, Lima is really amazing. Regards.



Thanks for your kind words, an sincere greeting.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Philatelic Museum - Lima
'__Central Post Office of Lima, Historic Center


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

La Merced Church - Lima
''Historic Center, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful picture!! My god Lima's buildings are really beautiful... 
I think this thread is amazing no doubt.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> Thank you Parisian Girl


You're very welcome, ArthurM! 

Your country is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen. Just spectacular! :cheers1:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

My beloved hometown ! Reminds me how much i love it's heritage and how much i hate the idiots who mismanage it :bash:.

Thanks again, ArthurM kay:.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Those balconies are so unique!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Central Post Office of Lima
''_Historic Center, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Beautiful picture!! My god Lima's buildings are really beautiful...
> I think this thread is amazing no doubt.



Thanks for your words so moving gonzalo_max18. Regards




Parisian Girl said:


> You're very welcome, ArthurM!
> 
> Your country is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen. Just spectacular! :cheers1:



Your words are sensational!.... I am very grateful for your coments so beautiful, thanks and greetings Parisian Girl.




Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> My beloved hometown ! Reminds me how much i love it's heritage and how much i hate the idiots who mismanage it :bash:.
> 
> Thanks again, ArthurM kay:.



Thank god this is changing, authorities are becoming aware that we care for and protect our heritage, only this way we keep for the future, greetings Herbie Fully Loaded




Limeñito said:


> Those balconies are so unique!



I think the same thing you limeñito. Regards


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> Your words are sensational!.... I am very grateful for your coments so beautiful, thanks and greetings Parisian Girl.


Thank you very much, ArthurM. Very kind. 

Wonderful thread! :cheers1:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you very much, ArthurM. Very kind.
> 
> Wonderful thread! :cheers1:




Thanks for your words, you are very sweet and very kind, an sincere greeting for you Parisian Girl.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Colón Stroll - Lima
__Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic architecture that preserves the historical center of Lima.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Costa Verde - Lima
''_The cliffs and the Pacific Ocean


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

How wonderful is the Costa Verde, walking along the cliffs is a fascinating experience.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

San Martín Square - Lima
''Historic Center, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That first photo is very similar to the last pacific photo posted, but this is still very nice indeed. The views here are incredible!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

San Pedro Church - Lima
'Historic Center, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

The-Analyzer said:


> How wonderful is the Costa Verde, walking along the cliffs is a fascinating experience.


The-Analizar I agree with you, thanks for comment.



Parisian Girl said:


> That first photo is very similar to the last pacific photo posted, but this is still very nice indeed. The views here are incredible!


Exactly, are very similar.....always a pleasure to read your opinions Parisian Girl. Regards


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Municipal Palace - Lima
'Main Square, Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Santo Domingo Church
_In the foreground, the central post office


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cathedral Museum
'__Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG beautiful pics *ArthurM*, Peru captivates me with each of its images. I wanna know that amazing country some day


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> Exactly, are very similar.....always a pleasure to read your opinions Parisian Girl. Regards


Thank you, ArthurM  And may I say your photos are simply amazing. It's so wonderful to know your beautiful country a little more with each photo.. I'm a huge art fan, so this museum photo is heaven for me.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

San Pedro Church - Lima
''''_____Religious art, details of the interior


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> OMG beautiful pics *ArthurM*, Peru captivates me with each of its images. I wanna know that amazing country some day


I hope that day is soon gonzalo, greetings to the distance.



Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you, ArthurM  And may I say your photos are simply amazing. It's so wonderful to know your beautiful country a little more with each photo.. I'm a huge art fan, so this museum photo is heaven for me.


I am grateful for all your feedback, how good the photos please thee, that makes me very happy, greetings to the distance Parisian Girl.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

I also hope the day. I Had plans to meet Peru in 2008, but the international crisis ruined my desire to visit the country.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Great pics I especially like the churches a true gem of the flamboyant church architecture brought over from Spain.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cathedral of Lima
'_Cultural Heritage of Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> I also hope the day. I Had plans to meet Peru in 2008, but the international crisis ruined my desire to visit the country.


I think this time there will be setbacks that frustrate your trip gonzalo, I welcome you in advance. Regards.



Caravaggio said:


> Great pics I especially like the churches a true gem of the flamboyant church architecture brought over from Spain.


Churches are traditional style Lima, of course with Spanish colonial influence, but basically mixed, making it original. Regards.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> I am grateful for all your feedback, how good the photos please thee, that makes me very happy, greetings to the distance Parisian Girl.


Very kind, ArthurM! 

Lima Cathedral is so beautiful. Wonderful history indeed. They don't build them like this anymore..


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

We're currently in one of the most melancholic seasons (the foggy one) in Lima, so probably there might be some surprises in this thread. Gorgeous pics, i'm so in love with the Cathedrals that still stand here.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Very kind, ArthurM!
> 
> Lima Cathedral is so beautiful. Wonderful history indeed. They don't build them like this anymore..


You are right, the story is wonderful, these architectural works are evidence of a time that it happened. Regards Parisian Girl




Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> We're currently in one of the most melancholic seasons (the foggy one) in Lima, so probably there might be some surprises in this thread. Gorgeous pics, i'm so in love with the Cathedrals that still stand here.


You are right, the season of fog already started, and gives a tonic different from our city, our beloved Lima. Regards


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

diganme por favor como se llama esta cascada!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Peru - stunning country! Love it! :bow:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

La verdad nunca me imagine que Peru fuese tan hermoso, por favor no dejen de postear fotos


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yarinacocha Lake - Pucallpa
_____Located to seven kilometers from the city


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

krispykreme22 said:


> soo romantic! :nuts:





jettlee1 said:


> thanks for this nice and beautiful pics





Ciudadano-Mundial said:


> What a beautiful picture of the lagoon Pallarcocha, is a perfect reflection!





Limeñito said:


> Some of the best pictures I have ever seen, especially those of Llanganuco and the Amazon River.
> 
> Wonderful pictures.





NorthLimitation said:


> Peru - stunning country! Love it! :bow:


Thank you for your generous comments !.... let's continue



Xtremizta said:


> diganme por favor como se llama esta cascada!


Prometo averiguarlo Xtremizta, aunque se me hace muy parecida a las cataratas que hay en Pucallpa




Lans said:


> La verdad nunca me imagine que Peru fuese tan hermoso, por favor no dejen de postear fotos



Desde luego que no lo haremos Lans. Saludos.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

esta es LAS PAMPAS GALERAS DE AYACUCHO? porfa respondan =) GRANDE PERÚ


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That first photo from the National Geographic is just amazing! Nature at its very best!


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermosos paisajes , indudablemente los andes , la serrania en si, es de los mas hermosos que tiene Peru.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Hermosa foto amigo!!! Me encanta Peru. Tierra bendita por Dios.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

ya se donde era! eran los bofedales de Arequipa x) pero aún no sé como se llama la de NATGEO =S ayuda plz


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pongo de Mainique*

la foto de NG es una de las cascadas en Pongo de Mainique...










aqui puedes ver, por donde queda, hay los datos de GPS
http://photo.infrastellar.net/show_photo.php?section=country&country=40&page=3&id=587


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> That first photo from the National Geographic is just amazing! Nature at its very best!


Thanks for your comment Parisian Girl, I fully agree with you, is the pure nature....how are you there are many waterfalls in the Peruvian jungle. Regards



novascorpius said:


> Hermosos paisajes , indudablemente los andes , la serrania en si, es de los mas hermosos que tiene Peru.


Concuerdo plenamentente contigo novascorpius, sin embargo, no te olvides de la selva amazónica peruana, que tambien guarda entre sus entrañas lugares excepcionalmente bellos.



gonzalo_max18 said:


> ^^ Hermosa foto amigo!!! Me encanta Peru. Tierra bendita por Dios.


¡Gracias por ese comentario tan generoso y desprendido gonzalo!. Saludos.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sandoval Lake - M. De Dios
'View of palm trees, Tambopata National Reserve


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

gracias! sigan plz


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

The Peruvian Amazon jungle is a fascinating place I hope to meet someday.


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pongo guard*

Antes de entrar al Pongo de Mainique, una miradita de esta carita


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

The pongo de mainique holds many surprises!.

That mysterious face, a very original, I guess that is a geological formation.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow lo que puede hacer la naturaleza... Que interesante.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Belén - Iquitos
The venice of the Amazon


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

We spent to the next page.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chacas - Huaraz
'_In the Ancash Department


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Cocal said:


> Justo antes del amanecer en la isla Suasi, lago Titicaca, Puno.


Cocal thanks for your contribution, I liked your photo of the lovely Suasi kay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

''Yanama - Yungay
''Located in the Ancash Department


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

That beautiful villages!, and what stands out most about them is their environment, simply wonderful!


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

*Manu national park*


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful villages!...and very nice the last image of this cabin on the reservation of the manu.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice towns in Ancash.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*OLD STREET - AREQUIPA*
Walls are made of White Sillar, which is a typical rock found in the base of the volcanoes sarrounding the city.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ They are maybe plutonic igneous rocks.

Wonderful, I like Yanama. Regards.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

...


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sacred Valley of the Incas
______View of the famous Aranwa Hotel


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ciudadano-Mundial said:


> That beautiful villages!, and what stands out most about them is their environment, simply wonderful!





The-Analyzer said:


> Wonderful villages!...and very nice the last image of this cabin on the reservation of the manu.





sebvill said:


> Nice towns in Ancash.





gonzalo_max18 said:


> ^^ They are maybe plutonic igneous rocks.
> 
> Wonderful, I like Yanama. Regards.



Sincere thanks for your moving words Ciudadano-mundial, The-Analizer, Gonzalo and Sebvill....let's continue. 




infrastellar said:


> Manu National Park


Very nice picture of that cottage typical of the jungle areas, thank you for your contribution infrastellar, Regards.




sebvill said:


> *OLD STREET - AREQUIPA*
> Walls are made of White Sillar, which is a typical rock found in the base of the volcanoes sarrounding the city.



That pretty picture so peaceful and quiet city of Arequipa characterized by its famous building in sillar ... lovely.....Thanks for your contribution sebvill. Regards.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

''''Chucuito -Puno
Church of our lady of the Assumption


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

*Iquitos*


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Must be magical to be in the Sacred Valley of the Incas, is a place so quiet and peaceful, beautiful picture.


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Perú que hermoso sos! 

Aguante Sudamérica!

Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I was checking the previous entries and i found that during my absence the Amazon made it's way to the thread again! I wish i didn't miss it, but, overall, this thread raises my pride.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Urubamba - Sacred Valley
'______Located in the Cusco Department


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> *Iquitos*


jmC3dmoldelator thanks for your contribution, I liked the photo of the Amazon jungle. Regards




The-Analyzer said:


> Must be magical to be in the Sacred Valley of the Incas, is a place so quiet and peaceful, beautiful picture.





Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> I was checking the previous entries and i found that during my absence the Amazon made it's way to the thread again! I wish i didn't miss it, but, overall, this thread raises my pride.



Thanks for your words The-Analizer and Herbie Fully Loaded. Regards




almagestos said:


> Perú que hermoso sos!
> 
> Aguante Sudamérica!
> 
> Saludos desde Argentina



Thanks for your words really touched me ... I return a gentle greetings from Peru to Argentina


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

gracias totales! xD! sigue plz! Viva el Perú


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sandoval Lake - M. De Dios
''__Located in the Tambopata National Reserve


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
''____The prehistoric Hoatzin bird


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG !!!! What a wonderful bird!!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Amazing this Bird!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pacaya Samiria National Reserve
''________Near the city of Iquitos, Loreto Department


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful photo of the Tambopata Reserve!.....seems incredible that a place like this could exist on earth!.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Tambopata National Reserve
'Turtles in the river bank, Madre de Dios Department


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Que hermosa toma... me dejaste sin palabras *ArthurM*.


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

Piedra de los doce ángulos, con sombras; Cusco.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> OMG !!!! What a wonderful bird!!!





lucasjss said:


> Amazing this Bird!!!





The-Analyzer said:


> Wonderful photo of the Tambopata Reserve!.....seems incredible that a place like this could exist on earth!.





gonzalo_max18 said:


> Que hermosa toma... me dejaste sin palabras *ArthurM*.



Thanks for your moving words theanalizer, lucasjss and gonzalo.



Cocal said:


> Piedra de los siete ángulos, con sombras; Cusco.


Cocal, thanks for your contribution to the famous stone of twelve angles, expression of the mastery achieved by the Incas in the constructions in stone, amazing!.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Venecia Lagoon - Tarapoto
''____Located in the San Martin Department


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

NO entiendo lo de la piedra con siete angulos... se refiere a las discontinuidades de la roca o que?? o quiza las variaciones en las aristas???


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

1. ¡Error!, esta es la piedra de los 12 ángulos, no la de 7, ya lo corregí, jejeje...
2. En esa foto no se ve bien, pero si ves la de abajo, cuenta las esquinas y verás 










¡Saludos!


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfil del volcán Misti, poco antes del amanecer en Arequipa.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Amazing picture of the lake sandoval and surprising 12 angles stone!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sincere thanks for your words and interest Gonzalo and Ciudadano-Mundial

PD: Colcal, thanks for the sample of the handiness of the Incas .... I must add that: these angles are counting the vertices of the central stone (interior and exterior angles), it is noteworthy that this famous stone is part of a wall made of large of stones in the streets of Cusco. Regards


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Madre de Dios River
_____Madre de Dios Department


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pacaya Samiria National Reserve
'The toucan, animal Characteristic of the Amazon rainforest


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

We spent to the next page.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huacachina Oasis - Ica
''Perfect for the practice of sandboarding


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huacachina Desert - Ica
''_A Different experience in the arena cars


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cerro Baúl, Moquegua, Perú*


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

spetacular


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

El Candelabro - Ica
'__Geoglifo enigmatic in Paracas


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ mmm nose que opinar con respecto a ese geoglifo. 

Lo que si puedo decir de Cerro Baul es que se parece, a grandes rasgos, a una formacion yacoraite sedimentaria llamada La pollera de la Coya, en Huacalera- Jujuy- Argentina. No voy a postear la foto por razones obvias pero si les dejo el link solo para que la aprecien: http://img52.imageshack.us/i/huaca6.jpg/

Saludos amigos.


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> ^^ mmm nose que opinar con respecto a ese geoglifo.


"El Candelabro" es un geoglifo frente al mar que hasta ahora no ha podido determinarse quién lo hizo ni con qué motivo pero hay registro de su existencia desde la época colonial.


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

*Caleta Cabo Blanco, Piura, Perú*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ gracias por la info Cocal. Ahora pregunto: es una alteracion del suelo o de una constitucion litologica mas profunda??


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

Eso es algo que no sé jeje, pero el terreno en toda esa área es similar a las líneas de Nasca, una capa de piedras y rocas no muy grandes que al ser removidas deja un rastro bien visible en el suelo, la única diferencia es que el candelabro está todo cubierto en arena y por lo tanto no se nota mucho la diferencia entre suelo con piedras y suelo limpio... bueno, esa es mi teoría jejeje


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah ok gracias Cocal, preguntaba porque a simple vista parece ser una provisoria alteracion de las loess... Uno podria decir que las hizoalguien que paso por alli, pero si ya hablas de rocas dispuestas bajo ese suelo (capa superficial) entonces es ooootra cosa mucho mas interesante jejeje. 

Y... yo pienso que los extraterrestres nos visitaron hace muuucho tiempo y quiza lo sigan haciendo jeje.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

SACSAYHUAMAN Cusco


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Solo para aportar algo mas con respecto al ''candelabro'' les digo lo siguiente:

Se tejen creencias de que esta figura señalaría la existencia de algún tesoro escondido por los piratas que asolaron las costas americanas en busca del apreciado oro que los conquistadores embarcaban a Europa, contrarios a esta teoría sostienen que los piratas eran seres burdos, que no harían semejante maravilla.

Extraterrestres
Otros estudiosos aseguran que tales líneas, imborrables al paso de los siglos, serían obras de seres de otros mundos, pués el Candelabro apunta directamente a las famosas líneas de Nazca, las que igualmente solo pueden apreciarse desde el aire y que sería señales de un gigantesco galaxpuerto para naves extraterrestres.

Antiguos peruanos
Versiones de leyendas afirman que los antiguos peruanos que recorrían el mar, dibujaron este candelabro con la finalidad de orientarse en sus travesías de pesca o de conquista, pues visto desde tierra no puede ser apreciado, lo que si ocurre desde el límpido mar Paraqueño.

La cruz del navegante
Posiblemente fueron hombres astrónomos de la Cultura Nazca quienes construyeron este geoglifo, que no fue puesto allí para que los viajeros pasaran delante de él sin reparar en su presencia. Se asocia el geoglifo a la Constelación de la Cruz del Sur, conocida también como la Cruz de los navegantes, por indicar a los marinos del hemisferio Sur la ubicación del Polo Austral por medio de su eje principal que les servirá de guía y orientación en sus viajes. De cada uno de los brazos laterales, arranca su correspondiente poste, paralelo al eje principal, del que equivaldría al eje de la cruz del Sur, Guillermo Illescas en las meditadas investigaciones acerca de este geoglifo, lo ha identificado plenamente con la Cruz del Sur y algunas estrellas de la constelación Centauro que serían las que le dan su peculiar forma de Candelabro. “Volviendo los ojos al cielo podríamos comprobar -dice- que un poco más a la izquierda (al oriente) de la estrella Beta Cruz y un poco más arriba de ella (al norte) se encuentra la estrella Pi Centauro, la misma que al unirse con la estrella correspondiente de dicha constelación mediante una proyección generada entre las estrellas que se indican, serviría para determinar el poste lateral de ese lado resultando de ese modo, paralelo al eje principal. Guillermo Illescas.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Paracas - Ica
'___Natural Heritage


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Amigos, he leido con detención lo que comentan acerca del geoglifo de Paracas, y creo que el motivo de su construcción tiene directa relación con los geoglifos que hay en Chile, que son una expresión de arte rupestre de los antiguos habitantes de estos lugares, acá les dejo información de los que estan ubicados en Chile:http://www.clinamen.cl/Nortegrande/Arte-Rupestre.htm

He visto geoglifos en Perú en donde hay dibujados enormes colibríes, arañas, monos (no se su nombre pero son muy famosos) que representan a la fauna del Perú. Yo estudio biología, y en mi modesta opinión puedo decirles que "el candelabro" de Paracas en Perú, es una geoglifo que representa al cactus "candelabro", nativo del altiplano de Perú y Chile: _Browningia candelaris_.

saludos


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya que hablamos del tema...

*Líneas de Nasca, Ica, Perú*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Lans said:


> Amigos, he leido con detención lo que comentan acerca del geoglifo de Paracas, y creo que el motivo de su construcción tiene directa relación con los geoglifos que hay en Chile, que son una expresión de arte rupestre de los antiguos habitantes de estos lugares, acá les dejo información de los que estan ubicados en Chile:http://www.clinamen.cl/Nortegrande/Arte-Rupestre.htm
> 
> He visto geoglifos en Perú en donde hay dibujados enormes colibríes, arañas, monos (no se su nombre pero son muy famosos) que representan a la fauna del Perú. Yo estudio biología, y en mi modesta opinión puedo decirles que "el candelabro" de Paracas en Perú, es una geoglifo que representa al cactus "candelabro", nativo del altiplano de Perú y Chile: _Browningia candelaris_.
> 
> saludos



Siempre me ha gustado lo enigmático de este tema.

Se tejen alrededor de estos geoglifos muchos misterios todavía no resueltos. Los estudiosos han sugerido diversas hipótesis sobre sus orígenes, tal como el científico alemán Von Daniken, en su libro La Respuesta de los Dioses, que afirma se tratarían de señales y pistas de aterrizaje para naves extraterrestres. Para la célebre arqueóloga Alemana Maria Reiche, se trata de: ''el calendario mas grande del mundo'', demostró que los pobladores de Nazca habían utilizado esta área astronómica para conocer cuándo empezaba cada estación, cuál era la mejor época para cosechar y cuándo se iniciaban la lluvias.

PD: Podria ser que los geoglicos ubicados en el norte de chile tengan relación con sus pares peruanos ya que poseen varias características similares. 

PD2: interesantísima hipótesis acerca del Candelabro de Paracas Lans.....desde luego la tuya es una más a las variadas hipótesis que se tejen con respecto a este enigmático geoglifo.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Nazca Lines - Ica
Monkey geoglyph, from aircraft


----------



## Cocal (Jan 2, 2008)

*Machu Picchu, Cusco*


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

SUNSET IN CHIMBOTE Ancash


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

LLanganuco Lake - Ancash
_Huascarán National Park, Heritage of Humanity


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

'Jirishanca Mountain
'Located in the Cordillera of Huayhuash


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

I have no words to describe what I feel at the sight of the lake Llanganuco, simply wonderful!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

peru...

un pais historico, mejor dicho un pais que heredo una historia envidiable


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Aqui he vuelto para seguir disfrutando de este bello pais. Hermoso Perú.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments The-Analizer, Altiplano and Gonzalo_max18. Regards.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huaripampa Pass - Ancash
_Huascarán National Park, Heritage of Humanity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Carhuacocha Lake - Lima
''___Located in the Cordillera of Huayhuash


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Amazing series of shots!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Peru is truly blessed.. :drool:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember my days in Ancash eight years ago. Almost a week enjoying some of the most impressive landscapes in Peru! Llanganuco: how can that lagoon be so beautiful? How to forget the moment I was touching its cold water! I was on a boat, going around the little lake, when it started to rain and, just at the end, the sun appeared again. Its emerald colour comes to my mind when I want to reflect, to meditate.

Recuerdo cuando, hace ya casi ocho años, viajé a Ancash, a su maravilloso Callejón de Huaylas. La laguna de Llanganuco me pareció asombrosa de veras. Navegar en un pequeño bote por sus aguas, con lluvia y unas nubes que amenazaban con caer, tocar sus frías aguas de color esmeralda, y la aparición del sol y el cese de la lluvia justo antes de acabar el paseo en bote, todo eso fue una experiencia maravillosa, cuyas imágenes suelo tener presentes en mi mente cuando intento meditar.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Hermosos nevados...los quiero conocer


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

POZUZO Pasco


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys (Ciudadano-mundial, Parisian Girl, Digary) some quite emotional and pleasant like limeñito. Thanks aqpboy45 for the contribution of the beautiful town of Pozuzo, where the people retain customs originating in Austria and Germany, last but not least are located in a spectacular geographical environment worth visiting. Greetings to all, we continue


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Santa Cruz Trek - Ancash
__Huascarán National Park, Natural Heritage


----------



## sammyjay77 (Nov 11, 2007)

Peru The beautiful....Lovely Country


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Como siempre es un placer a la vista pasar por aca , saludos a todos y felices fiestas patrias .


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Editado


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

next...


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Happy Peruvian Independence Day
:banana::banana:


ALL IN ONE COUNTRY Peru


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

MACHUPICCHU Cusco


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

ALPAMAYO Ancash


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

PARACAS Ica


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

TAMBOPATA Madre de Dios


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

HUAYHUASH Ancash


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

COLCA CANYON Arequipa


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

DAWN IN AMANTANI Puno


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

ICA DESERT Ica


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

YERUPAJA MOUNTAIN Huanuco


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Impresionantes. El desierto de Ica me da tanto miedo... se me hace que me voy a hundir para no salir nunca mas a flote.

Huayhuash es maravilloso. Me encanta, esa imagan es de ensueño!!!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

¡Felices fiestas patrias a todos los compatriotas que siguen continuamente este hilo!.


¡Feliz 28 de julio aqpboy45, gracias por las imágenes!


----------



## jclima (Feb 10, 2010)

Iglesia San Francisco Lima


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Impressive baroque details of the church of San Francisco very good catches.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

More Machu Picchu please! :drool:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

La Iglesia de San Francisco es uno de los tesoros que conserva nuestra ciudad, brillantes tomas jclima. Saludos.




Parisian Girl said:


> More Machu Picchu please! :drool:



And at the request of Parisian Girl....


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Maravillosa imagen. De coleccion si las hay...


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

OMG!!!, That wonderful photo of Machupicchu!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Maravillosa imagen. De coleccion si las hay...


Por supuesto que las hay gonzalo, yo conservo algunas de ellas. Saludos.

Seguimos en la siguiente página.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Taquile Island - Puno
_Town has preserved ancient customs


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Uros Island - Puno
'_'Floating islands in Lake Titicaca


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Uros Island - Puno
''''Floating islands made of totora


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Amantaní Island - Puno
____People which preserves old customs


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> And at the request of Parisian Girl....





ArthurM said:


>


OMG!!! What a shot! :uh: What can you say about such beauty?! Literally takes your breath away..


Thanks so much, ArthurM


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

The last great shots, I especially like Amantani Island, a wonderful place!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> OMG!!! What a shot! :uh: What can you say about such beauty?! Literally takes your breath away..
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, ArthurM



For me it is a pleasure Parisian Girl. Regards.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Uros Island - Puno
''''Floating islands made of totora


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> For me it is a pleasure Parisian Girl. Regards.


Thank you, kind sir.  

I meant to ask yesterday, but are those floating islands a permanent thing, for show, or just certain times of the year? They're amazing. I notice too that the houses, or huts?.. are primarily at the edges of the islands.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you, kind sir.
> 
> I meant to ask yesterday, but are those floating islands a permanent thing, for show, or just certain times of the year? They're amazing. I notice too that the houses, or huts?.. are primarily at the edges of the islands.




It is permanent, year-round, residents living in these huts above the floating islands formed on the basis of reed (plant that grows in Lake Titicaca), and is inhabited by the Uros, descendants of indigenous people's cultures oldest in America, its main economic activity is fishing and hunting, also engaged in the production of textiles made of wool. They are a very special community.

Greetings Parisian Girl


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> It is permanent, year-round, residents living in these huts above the floating islands formed on the basis of reed (plant that grows in Lake Titicaca), and is inhabited by the Uros, descendants of indigenous people's cultures oldest in America, its main economic activity is fishing and hunting, also engaged in the production of textiles made of wool. They are a very special community.
> 
> Greetings Parisian Girl


I'm very impressed. It can't be an easy life for these people I guess, but they do sound pretty amazing. Retaining ones culture/customs/traditions is all important. It makes us who we are. 

Thank you for the info. Greetings ArthurM


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> I'm very impressed. It can't be an easy life for these people I guess, but they do sound pretty amazing. Retaining ones culture/customs/traditions is all important. It makes us who we are.
> 
> Thank you for the info. Greetings ArthurM



It is their way of life, I think they are felicez as they have been there for centuries .... the important thing is that they have managed to preserve these customs and traditions until the day of today. for the admiration of us all.


Sincere greetings Parisian Woman


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Uros Island - Puno
''View of the boat made of totora


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Excelentes fotos amigos peruanos. Podrian subir fotos de edificaciones historicas??? me encantaron todas las que subieron respecto a edificios antiguos. Saludos!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

]LIMA, PERU


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Superb shots!!!....I love the last picture of the monumental architecture of Lima.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Excelentes fotos amigos peruanos. Podrian subir fotos de edificaciones historicas??? me encantaron todas las que subieron respecto a edificios antiguos. Saludos!!



Desde luego que en las siguientes páginas estimado gonzalo.


PD: Gracias JmC3modelator por el valioso aporte de nuestra siempre bella y esplendorosa Catedral de Lima


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Amantaní Island - Puno
____People which preserves old customs


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> It is their way of life, I think they are felicez as they have been there for centuries .... the important thing is that they have managed to preserve these customs and traditions until the day of today. for the admiration of us all.
> 
> 
> Sincere greetings Parisian Woman


Completely agree. :cheers:

I love that boat in the *Uros Island - Puno* photo. It's beautiful in its simplicity. You have to admire anyone who can do such things with their hands. 

Greetings AM


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

machu pichu its amazing....this summer i'll visit it !


----------



## fedrerjecobe (Aug 10, 2010)

All those photos are really great, Its really amazing photography. I never go Peru But I think I seen here 
One of the best place in the peru place. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sacred Valley of the Incas
'''___View of the Verónica Mountian, Cusco


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Stunning photography of the Sacred Valley of the Incas!, perfect combination of mountain and plain!


----------



## jclima (Feb 10, 2010)

Parque de la Muralla Lima













































Puente de Piedra


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Park looks interesting wall when I have to travel to Lima to visit


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely beautiful the pic of Sacred Valley of the Incas. Regards.*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Me encantaron esas fotos!!! NUnca habia visto imagenes de ese sitio. Cada dia Perú me cautiva mas, no solo por sus sitios naturales, sino por su arquitectura y cultura.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> machu pichu its amazing....this summer i'll visit it !





fedrerjecobe said:


> All those photos are really great, Its really amazing photography. I never go Peru But I think I seen here
> One of the best place in the peru place. thanks for sharing.





The-Analyzer said:


> Stunning photography of the Sacred Valley of the Incas!, perfect combination of mountain and plain!





Ciudadano-Mundial said:


> Park looks interesting wall when I have to travel to Lima to visit





Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Absolutely beautiful the pic of Sacred Valley of the Incas. Regards.*





gonzalo_max18 said:


> Me encantaron esas fotos!!! NUnca habia visto imagenes de ese sitio. Cada dia Perú me cautiva mas, no solo por sus sitios naturales, sino por su arquitectura y cultura.



Gracias por todos sus comentarios estoy muy agradecido con ustedes, continuemos

PD: Gracias por tus valiosos aportes jclima, saludos cordiales.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Umayo Lake - Puno
''Near to the famous island Sillustani


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That photo, *Sacred Valley of the Incas*, is just incredible! The contrast between the valley floor and the mountain range is spectacular! What a setting!

Many thanks for sharing, AM :cheers:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

I was traveling through on the inside of my country for a few days.


Thanks for your comment as always Parisian woman


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huascarán National Park
''____Santa Cruz Trek, Ancash Department


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ WOW! kay:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Es posible el acceso por parte de turistas a esos sitios que salen en las fotos?? o es un tanto complicado???


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Es posible el acceso por parte de turistas a esos sitios que salen en las fotos?? o es un tanto complicado???


Es totalmente accesible gonzalo.....claro hay escepciones como los picos de la Cordillera Blanca; que estan por encima de los 6000 metros de altitud ( Parque Nacional del Huascarán) o algunas otras cordilleras del Perú un tanto dificultosas por obvias razones, en general los sitios son de fácil acceso.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

.Llaca Lagoon - Huaraz
-Huascarán National Park, Natural Heritage


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Esta es en HDR(High dynamic range)???


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Digary said:


> Esta es en HDR(High dynamic range)???


Asi es Digary, esa imagen esta en HDR kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

What a view! Surrounded by such natural beauty..


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Puerto Maldonado - M. De Dios
_''View of Madre de Dios river, in the background the city


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sinceras gracias a todos por sus amables comentarios, seguimos.

PD: Gracias Freed por tu contribucion. Me gusto la imágen del Rio Madre de Dios, donde se puede apreciar la selva en todo su esplendor, tan exuberante, exótica, misteriosa, que nos invita a conocerla. Saludos.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sandoval Lake - M. De Dios
''__Located in the Tambopata National Reserve


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

I would like to ride in a boat on the Lake Sandoval, must be wonderful! :cheers:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Boquerón del Padre Abad
'___Way to Puerto Inca, Ucayali Department


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

The jungle has a charm that has always attracted me, very nice pictures!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
Heritage of Humanity, Madre de Dios


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

xO.... that's so cute


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

ArthurM said:


> Sinceras gracias a todos por sus amables comentarios, seguimos.
> 
> PD: Gracias Freed por tu contribucion. Me gusto la imágen del Rio Madre de Dios, donde se puede apreciar a la selva en todo su esplendor, tan exuberante y exótica, que nos invita a conocerla. Saludos.


*Saludos Arthumcito. :wave:*

*Gocta Falls-Department of Amazonas, is the second highest waterfall in South America.

It was discovered by German: Stefan Ziemendorff in 2002.*


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

ma charm the last picture shows nature at its best!.......fantastic view of the waterfall Gocta!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Boquerón me recuerda a Tafi del Valle, en Argentina. Es un verdadero paraiso y seguramente Peru debe ser igual.

Posta amigos que Peru es un destino prioritario para conocer en cuanto tenga dinero.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Brilliant pictures of the Peruvian jungle!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sensacional imagen de la catarata Gocta Freed!, saludos sinceros.




gonzalo_max18 said:


> Boquerón me recuerda a Tafi del Valle, en Argentina. Es un verdadero paraiso y seguramente Peru debe ser igual.
> 
> Posta amigos que Peru es un destino prioritario para conocer en cuanto tenga dinero.



Venir al Perú no es tan caro como tal vez imaginas gonzalo...la oferta es muy variada, hay para todos los bolsillos, solo animate, se que la pasaras muy bien, saludos.

Gracias por sus comentarios hdcm7, Digary, Ciudadano-Mundial y Fresh-sport....continuemos.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Tres Chimbadas Lake
___''_Tambopata National Reserve


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Stunning series of photos of such beautiful places!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Incredible scenes of waterfalls, jungle, lakes, wildlife and rivers. Such a rich abundance of life..


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful lakes and nice pics as always. Regards.*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your coments hdcm7, Jan Del Castillo and Parisian Girl. We continue.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Taricaya Ecological Reserve
'_Puerto Maldonado, Madre de Dios Department


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Que hermoso animal por dios.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pic, Perú has got so diversity. Regards.*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Quistococha Lake - Iquitos
__Peruvian Amazon Jungle, Loreto Department


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

The forest has always fascinated me!, I'm thinking end of the year to visit.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I love that shot of the turtle by the water. It's so cute.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Quistocoha lake is lovely!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice and interesting pic of Quistococha Lake. Regards.*


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Tambopata National Reserve
'___Tambopata River, Madre de Dios Department


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

I am very grateful for your comments Jan del Castillo, The-Analyzer, Parisian Girl and Ciudadano-Mundial.


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Peru surprised me each time more and more .... images of the jungle are very nice.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
Flight of guacamayos, Madre de Dios


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

I love this country! see much diversity ... I love it


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazon Jungle
'Iquitos, Loreto Department


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

is amazing all the marvels of the jungle...superb!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I could look upon these photos _forever._ Nature at its very best..


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks The-Analizer and Parisian Girl, are very kind


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Tambopata National Reserve
'___Tambopata River, Madre de Dios Department


----------



## Valedora (Sep 10, 2010)

Such beautiful landscapes..Love that photo with birds..Beautiful country,beautiful nature


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The rainforest is amazing.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

The jungle is lovely, I would like to know all these places at some point in my life, it would be great.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your coments Veladora, Sebvill and Ciudadano-Mundial. Continued on next page.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Colca Valley - Arequipa
'_Morning rays, barley crops in foreground


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely charming the pic's Colca Valley. Regards.*


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Magic capture of the sunrise in the Colca Valley.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Marvelous imagen of the colca valley!


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Incredibly beautiful scene of the Colca Valley!.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments so emotional. Regards


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huancacalle - Vilcabamba
_'La Convención Province, Cusco Department


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome shot of the Colca Valley!!!, Gorgeous capture of Huancacalle!!!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic photos!! I am always amazed by the colouring in so many photos taken in Peru, you must have a special light there, it's incredible.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG!! :uh: Unbelievable scenes! This landscape is raw, natural and simply magnificent!


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

How beautiful is the Peru!!, a friend was traveling in those places, and told me that the passage of wonder, hope to visit someday.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing sceneries but please provide the source of the photos!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thousand thanks for your comments, Regards to all.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pisac - Calca
Peasant tilling the land


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

did you take all these photos?


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

I loved the photos of Pisac and Huancacvalle.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> did you take all these photos?


Some of my photos and other are friends photographers kay:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

ArthurM said:


> Some of my photos and other are friends photographers kay:


That's great!

If you post a picture that you took yourself just put down 'by me'

If it's one of your ''friends''' picture please provide a source and/or his name/nickname. Thanks in advance


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> That's great!
> 
> If you post a picture that you took yourself just put down 'by me'
> 
> If it's one of your ''friends''' picture please provide a source and/or his name/nickname. Thanks in advance



What happens is that in my personal file and I have these photos for a long time, and I did not realize who the authors of the pictures, Photos from various internet sites.... I've seen in other threads, do not mention the authors of the photos, I hope also to me to me to excuse this inconvenience, thank you


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Well that's gonna be a problem then. It's considered stealing photo's. And yes I know that not everyone is crediting photo's, that's why I'm 'hammering' on it. Don't use the excuse of other's don't do it either. That's why it's not working out. If someone starts crediting photo's, I'm sure others will follow. And if they don't, well, they might end up as a banned member. Thanks in advance and I hope we get to see more of your wonderful pictures. Just credit them


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huascarán National Park
_'''__Natural Heritage of Humanity, Ancash









By piersSC from Flickr


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Amazing pic!


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Impressive picture of the Andes Mountains!!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

ArthurM said:


> Colca Valley - Arequipa
> '_Morning rays, barley crops in foreground


 On the strength of these photos, for natural beauty, Peru has to be the number 1 country in the world. There is also a wonderful heritage of historic towns so it is high on my list of places to visit.
Keep the fantastic photos coming!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Huascarán National Park is a nice and relax place. Regards.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Totoritas - Mala Valley*

Coastal Valley located 90 km south of Lima










Picture of the Thread _"Perú: Ciudad de Lima (By Guns)"_
Original Picture: Adventurediva, Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Historic Centre of Lima - Cercado de Lima*
Known as the Squared-Lima (Lima cuadrada) the historic centre has many of the architectonic jewels of the city.










Taken form the thread _"Perú: Ciudad de Lima (By Guns)_


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've always been fascinated by the architecture of Lima. I love it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What does "Aún no se que poner de firma " means? Please translate this into english, thanks!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ What does "Aún no se que poner de firma " means? Please translate this into english, thanks!


"I still do not know what to write as my signature"

btw I hope you like pics


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the photos very much but where's the credits to the photographers!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> I love the photos very much but where's the credits to the photographers!


I have had these pics in my computer so long time ago, I can´t remember now.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry! I'll have to delete them then.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> I'm sorry! I'll have to delete them then.


Bad but Ok, no problem.

Freedom Monument - Trujillo City 










By Libidito 


Trujillo Court 










By Alfredo Blanco del Val - Panoramio 


Main Square Of Trujillo City










By Guillermo Ibañez Cabrera - Panoramio


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice photos! :cheers:


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Great photos, I liked the old architecture of the city of Trujillo


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of Trujillo at night and beautiful square. Regards.*


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

^^I liked the arches of the court of Trujillo, very nice.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

cameronpaul said:


> On the strength of these photos, for natural beauty, Peru has to be the number 1 country in the world. There is also a wonderful heritage of historic towns so it is high on my list of places to visit.
> Keep the fantastic photos coming!!


When you reach this occasion I sincerely hope that you can spend a pleasant stay in my country. Greetings



sebvill said:


> *Historic Centre of Lima - Cercado de Lima*
> Known as the Squared-Lima (Lima cuadrada) the historic centre has many of the architectonic jewels of the city.
> 
> Taken form the thread _"Perú: Ciudad de Lima (By Guns)_


Every corner of the city of Lima shows wonderful examples of architecture, thanks for the contributions sevbill



Libidito said:


> Bad but Ok, no problem.
> 
> Freedom Monument - Trujillo City
> 
> ...


What a beautiful example of colonial architecture Trujillo. Thank you very much for your contributions Libidito.


PD: Thank you all for your comments. Regards.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Continue on next page.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Inca Terraces - Moray
Agricultural research center of the Incas









By gustavospasky from Flickr


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Truly stunning place!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sacsayhuaman Fortress 
___''___Inca ruins of giant stone, Cusco









By gustavospasky from Flickr


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Remarkable shots! think it's wonderful to be there


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

RASUWILKA MOUNTAIN Ayacucho







Photo by Moner Lizana from Panoramio


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Moray Incas ruins are simply breathtaking as the strength of Sacsayhuaman ... splendid capture of the mountain Rusuwilca, greetings


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

MIRAFLORES Lima







Photo by Jose Carrel from flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Colán - Piura*

The old beach houses of this town are located almost over the sea, protected only by some stacks. Nowdays this constructions are prohibited but the old ones remain, as a testimony of a glorious and fearless past.










_Alobos myself, Flickr_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Embajadores - Lima*

This town is located in the desert 45km south of Lima, near to its more glamorous neighbour Santa Maria. Here is where many of the arab families of Lima come in summertime.










_sjpmurph01, Flickr_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Zaña - Lamabayeque*

Zaña was a propesperous town founded in 1563. In the 17th century the opulence of this town was so that Pirate Edward Davis invaded it in 1686, taking away the wealth of the Spanish who had their lands in the area. The town recovered from that only to be destroyed in March 15th of 1720 when the waters of the Jequetepeque River abandon their channel. This was considered "divine punishment", similar to those experiencie by Sodom and Gomorrah because of the pagan rituals and orgies the people in there celebrated. Ironically the town had 7 churches in those times, today the ramains of 4 of them can still be seen.






































_yoabs, Flickr_

PS: Sorry for the amount of pictures. But I like the story of Zaña, and I like even more the ruins of this architectonic jewels.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

zaña looks amazing in those pictures thanks sebvill, and also great photos of colan and emabjadores


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Peru is surprising for its diverse tourist offer. Special mention to the ruins of Moray, I've loved. Gorgeous pics!.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chavimochic - La Libertad*

Chavimochic is a huge agricultural project located in the desert outside the city of Trujillo. Through a drip system similar to the one use in Israel this lands had manage to become into one of the most productive ones in the World, with 3 harvest campaigns yearly. Nowdays their are working in a bigger project called Olmos north of Chavimochic, where thousands of hectares of desert are gonna become agricultural land thanks to a huge pipeline under the Andes that is gonna transfer water from the Amazon basin into the western desert. This pipeline is projected to be finish in 2011 and its considered an engineering wonder.

In the picture, asparagus growing in the dry desert. This lands have surpass Spain, historically the leading producer, in asparragus production.


----------



## doorstepflowers (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow some of the pictures you've posted are spectacular


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Gracias por su brillante colaboración compatriotas.....seguimos con más sitios arqueológicos.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Water Temple - Tipon
''Hydraulic complex of the Incas, Cusco









By gustavospasky from Flickr


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

CHACHANI MOUNTAIN Arequipa







Photo by JOSE NOYA from Panoramio


PS: gorgeous pictures Arthur:applause:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Colán looks so good! I like the houses almost over the sea!!!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

NEAR PALLARCOCHA Arequipa








​Photo by GRMBrom from flickr


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Very good contribution of these charming places of the region of Arequipa, thanks aqpboy45.

We continue with more archaeological ruins on the next page.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Choquequirao Terraces
'''__Archaeological complex Inca, Cusco









By gustavospasky from Flickr


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

aqpboy45 said:


> CHACHANI MOUNTAIN Arequipa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Chachani a mountain? :?:?:? ... I thought it's a volcano ... BTW awesome landscapes , more pics please


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tyrone said:


> Is Chachani a mountain? :?:?:? ... I thought it's a volcano ... BTW awesome landscapes , more pics please


tbh yes it is, but usually we just call volcano to Misti


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huallamarca Ruins - Lima*

Pre-Inca Ruins located in the middle of the city. This kind of ruins called _huakas_ abound all over the city.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

I appreciate your support sebvill.....La Huaca Huallamarca in the San Isidro district, is another ceremonial center of many that exist in Lima, is in very good condition. This huaca be the mummy exhibits hair that reaches two feet long.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Machoqolqa Ruins
Located in the Cusco department









By gustavospasky from Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you ArthurM

*Chanchamayo - Junin*

population - 31,234 (2007)










_By forumer Chanchamayo_


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

No sabia que en Lima habian ruinas preincas! muy bello Perú! saludos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Choquequirao Terraces
> '''__Archaeological complex Inca, Cusco
> 
> 
> ...




nice pic.....


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Peru has wonderful archeological treasures. It's nice to see so divine images.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Lans said:


> No sabia que en Lima habian ruinas preincas! muy bello Perú! saludos


En Lima hay una buena cantidad de ruinas pre-incaicas, son aproximadamente unos 250 sitios arqueológicos, lo lastimoso de esto es que solo algunas de ellas se encuentran en buen estado de conservación.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pisac Ruins - Calca
_'_Archaeological Complex Inca









By ElArbolito from Flickr


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pisac Ruins - Calca
_'_Archaeological Complex Inca









By gustavospasky from Flickr


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

I was fascinated with these archaeological sites, they certainly have the unique stamp of the Inca culture.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Peru has some breathtakingly, beautiful landscapes


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chacas - Ancash*

The small town of Chacas (pop. 5,334) is located in the province of Asunción in the Region of Ancash. In the pciture, the beautiful Church of this typical Andean town.


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Peru should be a world power in regard to archaeological sites I have no doubt, I was fascinated by the images of these places. The village of Chacas has an interesting architecture, I really like the picture of his environment (previous pages), very beautiful.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Chacas is village blessed by God...has a privileged architecture and a unique environment. Is an excellent place to visit.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ollantaytambo - Urubamba
____Monumental Architectural Complex Inca









By Rossli sharif from Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful picture of Ollantaytambo Arthur.

*Chachapoyas - Amazonas*

Ruins of the Chachapoyas culture located in the Amazonas Region, northern Peru. This culture fought fiercely against the Incas but in the end they were defeated in a bloody battle. This was one of the few cultures that faced the Incas, most of the other ones formed alliances with them.

In the picture the Kuelap Fortress, made to protect this Reign from the enemies.










oleg.kaplun, Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Gocta Falls - Amazonas*

This fall, the biggest one in Peru, was discovered few years ago close to the Kuelap Fortress. Its said to be the second longest waterfall in the World after the Angel Fall in Venezuela (3212 feet) and longer than the Tugela Fall in South Africa (3110 feet). Peru has 2 other falls in the Top Ten, the Tres Hermanas _"three sisters"_ Fall (3000 feet) and the Yumbilla Fall (2938 feet). To have an idea, the Niagara falls is 167 feet long.










oleg.kaplun


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Gocta waterfalls is surprising!


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

La Catarata de Gocta esta habilitado como paraje turístico o ruta turistica, o aun no?


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

I love this waterfall that I have understood is the third largest in the world wow


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

leo_mp said:


> La Catarata de Gocta esta habilitado como paraje turístico o ruta turistica, o aun no?


No estoy seguro. Osea creo que puedes llegar pero el camino no es lo más amistoso que digamos para los turistas, al menos que te guste el turismo de aventura.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

leo_mp said:


> La Catarata de Gocta esta habilitado como paraje turístico o ruta turistica, o aun no?


Desde luego leo_mp, La Catarata Gocta es un punto más de atracción del departamento de Amazonas (Chachapoyas), es una ruta turistica habilitada. existe servicos de guias, hospedaje, alimentación, etc. Saludos.

PD: A different view of the impressive waterfall Gocta, Also known by people from nearby villages like ''La Chorrera''....


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Sachavacayoc Lake
_''_Tambopata National Reserve









By Claudio Musachhio From Flickr


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Desde luego leo_mp, La Catarata Gocta es un punto más de atracción del departamento de Amazonas (Chachapoyas), es una ruta turistica habilitada. existe servicos de guias, hospedaje, alimentación, etc. Saludos.

PD: A different view of the impressive waterfall Gocta, Also known by people from nearby villages like ''La Chorrera''....:nocrook:


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Gracias a este foro he conocido al Perú y déjenme decirles que posee paisajes para todos los gustos y me encanta que tenga lugares donde se puedan hacer deportes de aventura. Genial. :banana:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Parachuting in Lima*










De_RA, Flickr


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Expectacular la ultima foto. Aunque mas bonito se veria todo vede ( el acantiladokay:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Marasha Nature Reserve
__'''Located near the Amazon River, Loreto









By LaRuedaMágica from Flickr


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazon River
__''Belen Village, Iquitos









By Jon-White from Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

leo_mp said:


> Expectacular la ultima foto. Aunque mas bonito se veria todo vede ( el acantiladokay:


Puede ser pero Lima queda en un desierto. Además los acantilados así también se ven lindos. Hay que saber apreciar la belleza de la roca pura, del desierto, la arena, la tierra.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
'Heritage of Humanity, Madre de Dios









By robertofabbri from smugmug


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
'Heritage of Humanity, Madre de Dios









By Thomas M. Mangelsen from Photoshelter


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

I am captivated by these beautiful animals that exist in the Manu National Park. Nature at its best


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

is one of the few times I see an animal as charming as this, must be an endangered species, I hope it can keep very well because it's simply fabulous


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Pacaya Samiria National Reserve
_Located in the Loreto Department, near the city of Iquitos 









By peruvianjungle from Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hermoso. :drool:


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Remarkable shot!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazon River - Iquitos
____Located in the Loreto Department









By peruvianjungle from Flickr


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
'Jaguar, Madre de Dios Department









By Andre Baertschi from Photoshelter


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Amazing images on the Peruvian jungle! .... a whole world to know


----------



## orinoco_man (Sep 3, 2005)

Beautiful Peru. I was so captivated by its beauty that I spent an hour looking at all the pictures posted. It really has the most amazing landscape that I have seen.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

I am very grateful to the comments of you. Happy new year to all who faithfully follow this thread.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Eco Amazonia Lodge 
_Tambopata Reserve, Madre de Dios









By peruvianjungle from flickr


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

The forest is so dazzling that we will surely expect even more surprises because of its great diversity.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
_'___Salvador Lake, Madre de Dios









By aivarmikko from Smugmug


----------



## RyDeN (Aug 24, 2010)

spectacular!!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
'_Turtle, Madre de Dios Department









By Roberto Fabbri from Smugmug


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pics :applause:


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Pure nature, great pictures!:cheers:


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Manu National Park
'Monkey, Madre de Dios Department









By Roberto Fabbri from Smugmug


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Undoubtedly the Peruvian jungle has precious animals.


----------



## joshepmcclain (Jan 10, 2011)

ArthurM said:


> Municipal Palace · Lima
> '_______Cultural Heritage of Humanity


I really glad to seen this pictures of Cultural Heritage of Humanity, its look awesome with great colorful lighting, Nice Photography.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

This page has been definately dedicated to the Peruvian Rainforest. Excellent pictures Arthur.

*El Callao*

This is the biggest port in the South American Pacific coast. Most docks are operated by ENAPU, the States Port Authority. However, the South Dock, which is the biggest, is operated by Dubai Ports and this year ENAPU is gonna hold a tender for the North Dock, in which several important enterprises are competing including APM Terminals, Ports of America, Hutchinson, Dubai Ports, ets. El Callao also hosts the countrys main airport, Jorge Chavez.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cool Summer Night - Lima*


----------



## soumodeep (May 28, 2010)

Peru looks really beautiful. It is a very diverse country and also rich in culture. Love all the pictures. It's amazing!

Keep em coming.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Quitaraju Mountain
__6.036 m. White Cordillera, Ancash









By Giulio.Ercolani from fotocommunity


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Very good information and images about our main port and city. I appreciate your colaboration sebvill. Regards.

PD: This page will be dedicated to the Peruvian mountains.


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice pics!...good job Artur....!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Tocllaraju Mountain
'__6.034 m. White Cordillera, Ancash









By cookierace from Flickr


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Karlin said:


> Nice pics!...good job Artur....!


Karlin thank you very much!, is also merit of compatriots colaborators as aqpboy45, sebvill, infrastellar, among which I remember now. Regards.


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Quitaraju mountain is simply wonderful!!!.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Santa Maria*

Located 40 km south of Lima, Santa Maria is an excellent choice to spend a summer weekend.










_By Guns, SSC_


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am absolutely astounded by the mountains of Peru!!! .... a land blessed indeed.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments ... thanks for your magnificent contribution sebvill....we continue.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Huamashraju Mountain
_'__5.434 meters. White Cordillera, Ancash









By worldwide storm from Flickr


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Colossal mountains of Peru! ... someday I want to climb these lofty summits.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful shot of Huamashraju mountain!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Miraflores - Central Coast*










_By Guns, SSC_


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Thanks dear compatriots to show the most beautiful places that has the Perú. I've been fascinated with the mountains of our Cordillera Blanca, a wonder, I hope forever, hopefully, be able to keep it that way forever.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

- edit: dmca


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

sebvill said:


> *Miraflores - Central Coast*
> _By Guns, SSC_



Singular image in other shades of the central part of the Costa Verde.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Pucusana*

This fishermen town is located in a beautiful bay 60 km south of Lima. The town is connected with the city by the Panamerican Expressway.










_Los Marqueteros, Flickr_


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

fabulosassss todas las fotos great job guys.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you very much ENRIQUE DANIEL!, is a pleasure to have you here commenting. Every so often, I take a spin to see the photos in your excellent thread dedicated to our country. Regards.

I was amazed to see this sensational photo of Pucusana....Wonderful!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Vallunaraju Mountain
''''5686 meters. White Cordillera, Ancash









By Mono Andes from Flickr


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

My God!, that great photo!. The mountains of Peru have captivated me, are staggering!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Valuable colaboration. Magnificent shot of the sunset in Lima!, in the distance you see the island of San Lorenzo, the largest in Peru.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Ocoña Valley - Camaná
'___Ocoña River, Arequipa Department









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5519034968/


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

^^The sunset of Lima and Ocoña Valley shots are divine!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Ocoña Valley... amazing contrast between the green and yellow of th valley, the sand colour of the desert and the deep blue of the sea.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Misti Volcano - Arequipa










by forumer aqpboy45, SSC


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Salinas Lake - Arequipa










by aqpboy45, SSC


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ArthurM said:


> Ocoña Valley - Camaná
> '___Ocoña River, Arequipa Department
> 
> 
> ...


stunning pano!


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comments, it is always pleasant to read and are a further incentive to follow .... now continue with more pictures of the serene peruvian coast, which incidentally, occupies 11% of the area of the country.


----------



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

La Huacachina Oasis - Ica
___The only in the entire American continent









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5536010555/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ La Huacachina, which place so enchanting!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

hermoso Perú, espero ir algún día


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pachacamac Islands - Lima


Museo de sitio de Pachacamac por edgarvillanera, en Flickr


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Puno - Peru
___City


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

:applause: que gran país Perú!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Taquile Island









zug55, Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/4736306929/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Eso del Oasis de Huacachina me ha impactado, se ve como algún lugar del medio oriente , exótico , muy bueno , también el matiz de las aguas de Taquile Island que bello.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Tarma

Flower cultivation near the town of Tarma, central Highlands.


Flores en Tarma por Fredy Rubio, en Flickr


TARMA, JUNIN, PERU: Carretera Central. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Zorritos

Northern beach in the Region of Tumbes with an average annual temperature of 25C.


2010 - Tumbes por alexanderchw, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cajamarca*

The city of Cajamarca was where Spanish Conquistadors and Inca Royalty met for the first time.


VALLE DE CAJAMARCA por Edu.fra, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ayacucho

The town of the 60 Churches


Ayacucho por laotis, en Flickr


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful images of Peru in the previous page ... but not seen the latest photos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Now you can see them. There was a problem with Flickr.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ Yes. Images were not being credited properly so they blocked us.

Please only grab the BB CODE from now on.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Amantani Island

This is a perfect destination for experiential tourism. Local people recieve tourists in their homes for a week and show them their calm rural islander lifestyle full of ancient traditions.


Amantaní Island (Titicaca lake - Perú) por SURF&ROCK (Miguel Navaza), en Flickr


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ Magnificent photo of Ayacucho, springs from his heart culture and mysticism.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Glad to know you liked that picture of Ayacucho. Beside its 60 church the town is known for its Holly Week (starting this Thursday 21st April), for its Bull fights and for its crafts made from the white Huamanga stone.

On the Route to Ayacucho


AYACUCHO, PERU: Road to the Andes por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


Ayacucho, Perú. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


AYACUCHO, PERU. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


AYACUCHO, PERU: Scene of the ordinary life. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


Ayacucho, Perú. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


Ayacucho, Perú. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Huancavelica

The rought landscape of one of Peru's least known regions. While in colonial times Huancavelica was a rich center thanks to the Silver mines, today it ranks last in the HDI Index between the country's 25 Regions (departments).


HUAYTARÁ, HUANCAVELICA, PERU. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


Cordillera de los Andes (Huancavelica, Perú). por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr

Rainbow of Hope over Huancavelica's Pampas.


HUANCAVELICA, PERU: The Andes por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Paracas


PARACAS, ICA, PERU: Pacific Coast por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


ICA, PERÚ: Reserva Nacional de Paracas por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

:drool:......Remarkable pictures of Ayacucho!... I think it would be marvelous to be in those places.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ballestas Islands


ICA, PERÚ: Oceano Pacífico, Reserva Nacional de Paracas por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Casapalca

Higlands in the region of Lima, few hours away from the City of the Kings.


CARRETERA CENTRAL (Casapalca, Lima, Perú). por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

San Ramon

The Humid climate of the High Forest contrast with the dry climate of the higlands to the west. This region is the intermediate between the Highlands and the Amazon Rainforest.


CARRETERA CENTRAL, tramo Tarma hacia San Ramón (Junín, Perú). por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

Excellent images!, it's interesting to discover more and more places in Peru, Greetings :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cusco


Cusco, Perú. por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Apurimac


APURÍMAC, PERU: Andes Mountains por thejourney1972 (TRAVELLING), en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Peruvian Regions Population and comparable size (km2) to countries
(2008)

*Lima* 8,445,200 (Moldova)
*Piura* 1,676,300 (Taiwan)
*La Libertad*1,617,100 (Macedonia)
*Cajamarca *1,387,800 (Belgium)
*Puno* 1,268,400 (Ireland)
*Junín* 1,225,500 (Denmark)
*Arequipa* 1,171,400 (Sri Lanka)
*Cusco* 1,152,300 (Panama)
*Lambayeque* 1,112,900 (Bahamas)
*Ancash *1,063,500 (Guinea - Bissau)
*Loreto* 891,700 (Germany)
*Callao* 730,000 (Liechtenstein)
*Huánuco *762,000 (Netherlands)
*San Martín* 728,800 (Costa Rica)
*Ica *711,900 (Israel)
*Ayacucho* 612,500 (Switzerland)
*Huancavelica *454,800 (Slovenia)
*Ucayali* 432,200 (South Korea)
*Apurimac *404,200 (El Salvador)
*Amazonas* 376,000 (Bhutan)
*Tacna* 288,800 (Kuwait)
*Pasco* 280,400 (Djibouti)
*Tumbes *200,300 (Trinidad & Tobago)
*Moquegua* 161,500 (Montenegro)
*Madre de Dios* 109,600 (Austria)


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cuzco- Lake Titicaca Route


Foothills of the Andes por toastforbrekkie, en Flickr


----------



## Summer.Uk (Apr 30, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised Perú, saw almost the whole thread and I'm fascinated :master:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Hola como han estado, pronto mas fotos..ya les contare que estuve haciendo durante todo este tiempo, saludos a todos. Gracias a los que mantuvieron actualizado este thread.


English please here


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Son muchísimos los lazos que nos unen estimado Lans, tendríamos que llenar volúmenes enteros de libros(es una metáfora obviamente).....siempre nos sorprenderemos por que los vínculos son más grandes de lo que imaginamos; como aquel dia en donde Pablo Neruda emosionado decidió escribirle a Machupicchu o tal vez cuando el gran Lucho Barrios con su voz la canta a Valparaiso como si fuera su propia tierra o tal vez aquella ocación en la cual Miguel Grau hidalgamente le ofreció disculpas a la viuda de Arturo Prat, esto es un ejemplo de lo que el verdaderro peruano y ciudadano debe hacer..estar en contra de las guerras...nuestra historia en común esta llena de estas cosas y en buena hora.
> Deseamos todos que las diferencias actuales sean selladas para siempre; por que al fin y al cabo nuestros pueblos son hermanos y todos los pueblos del mundo deberian serlo, y con ese rumbo tenemos que ir acompañados de paz, unión y prosperidad. Saludos estimado amigo Chileno.



Me auno a lo que dices.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

- edit


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Pink Dolphin - Amazon River*










Kevin Schafer, National Geographic


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Piura Shore - North Coast*




























By SSC forumer Enrique Daniel


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sunset in the Andes*










http://www.globaltourguide.com


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lomas de Lachay*










SSC forumer Enrique_Daniel


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Junin*



















SSC forumer Enrique_Daniel


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*La puna*










SSC forumer Enrique_Daniel


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful....:cheers1:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Road in Ancash*










_Pic by forumer Guns__


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Arequipa city centre*


----------



## The-Analyzer (May 4, 2010)

The mountains of Peru are fabulous and retain an original historical heritage. Peru of Cesar Vallejo and Macchupichu, I really like.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The-Analyzer said:


> The mountains of Peru are fabulous and retain an original historical heritage. Peru of Cesar Vallejo and Macchupichu, I really like.




Peru of Mario Vargas Llosa, Mario Testino, Juan Diego Flores, Javier Perez de Cuellar, Sofia Mulanovich, Claudio Pizarro, Chabuca Granda, Jose Maria Arguedas, Pedro Paulet, Hernando de Soto, etc.

Peru of Lake Titicaca, Amazon River, Nazca Lines, Colca Canyon, Chachapoyas Fortress, the Andes, Chan Chan mud City, Pacific Ocean, Caral, etc.

(for further information about this People&Places, Google)


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

*Pedro Ruiz Town-Amazonas region*


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

The last picture is beautiful, but would be even more if you would have a larger size, beautiful Peruvian jungle.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Is in the Amazonas Region/department but what its shown in the picture is not jungle at all.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Conococha, Ancash Region*









by thejourney1972


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Zorritos, Tumbes*









by alexanderchw


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chincheros, Cusco*









by Rodrigo Álvarez / Rupert


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Junin Lake*









bysngcanary


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Costa Verde*










bysnocat17


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots....:cheers:


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

pongan mas de Paracas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Colan - Piura*









byalexanderchw


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Pucara - Puno*









byYeff Medina


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Tacna Cathedral*









byb00nj


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Manu National Park - Madre de Dios*









byguifremiquel


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Caraz - Ancash*









bythejourney1972


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Porcon - Cajamarca*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huacachina Desert - Ica*









byFil.ippo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Toro Muerto - Arequipa*









by KimImago


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mollendo Coast*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lares - Cusco*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Preciosas fotos de Perú, gracias por postearlas. Es un hermoso país, espero poder conocerlo algún día :cheers2:


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ capture formidable of the Toro Muerto in Arequipa ... a place with enough studies to conduct arqueoligos apparently.

PD: surprisingly the lake Junin!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chira River - Piura*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huancabamba - Piura*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Pampas - Ayacucho*


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

sebvill said:


> *Junin Lake*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This photo is amazing! kay:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :yes:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Julcan - La Libertad*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sunset in Madre de Dios*









byLisa Gale Garrigues


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*The Andes - Ancash*









by Felix Bruno


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Otuzco "Windows" - Cajamarca*










byJorge Arias R


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Amatope Hills - Tumbes*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Pampas - Junin*









bytupacarballo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Olives - Arequipa*









byMarcos GP


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

AMAZING COUNTRY, I want to visit ! Is it safe?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes. But watchout for pickpockets in some touristic places. Specially in Lima and Cusco.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Bullfighting - Acho*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Snowfighting - Cerro de Pasco*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Marvelous shots.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Jirishanca - Huanuco*









byHappy Go Lucky Bazarov


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Contamana - Loreto*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huarocondo - Cusco*









bynonameplayer


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*San Jose - Arequipa*









byEnrique Daniel Salazar


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

sebvill said:


> *Huarocondo - Cusco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures, I also like Contamana.


*Two Bridges Marañon River- Jaén - Cajamarca and Amazonas Region*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice pic. I guess Cajamarca left, Amazonas right?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Organos - Piura*









Tiempo de Viaje


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Train Lima-Huancayo - Junin*









Tiempo de Viaje


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lobitos - Piura*









Tiempo de Viaje


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Nor Yauyos - Lima*









by hansneumannpro


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Affluents of the Amazonas - Loreto*










byLeonid Plotkin


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Vilcanota Range - Cusco*










byLeonid Plotkin


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cordillera Blanca - Ancash*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Choquequirao - Cusco*

_The New Machu Picchu_









by Leonid Plotkin


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Nice pic. I guess Cajamarca left, Amazonas right?


Yes, it´s true.

It ´s also the beginning of the valley of Utcubamba, the climate is very hot.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Amazing the difference between one side and the other.

yeah it looks hot and wet.


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

sencillamente Hermoso!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*The highest train pass in Peru - Ticlio (4818 masl)*









by RobertoZ


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Altiplano - Puno*









by Sam Judson


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mauk'allaqta - Cusco*









by FLLACMA


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Kitesurfing in Paracas - Ica*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Southern Valley - Tacna*









by MarcLange[


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Que cheveres las playas de Paracas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

PERU BELAS PAISAGENS


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Obrigado.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photos from Peru, stunning landscape....:cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Haha ok

*Oxapampa - Pasco*









By ybaudran


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Siula - Ancash*










By mikemellinger


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Yumbilla - Amazonas*









By Enrique Daniel Salazar


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Bellas las fotos de Perú


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks allux

*Cabanaconde - Arequipa*









By Wanaku


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Andean Agriculture -Huánuco*









By  Bill.Hurt


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Amazonas River - Loreto*









By SatinR


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mountains - Ancash*









By  Bill.Hurt


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Dunes - Ica*









By nomadicsamuel


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

:drool: magnificent places !!!


----------



## Summer.Uk (Apr 30, 2011)

passed by these dunes trucks dakar rally?


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Summer.Uk said:


> passed by these dunes trucks dakar rally?


Of course ... there passed by the carts dakar rally 2012 ... but still do not know if travel in 2013 by the same route... regards


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, those dunes where the scenario of the 2012 Dakar, and they will be back on 2013. Next year the rally starts in Lima and for the 2nd day the competitors will be arriving to the dunes. The third day there will be a Special in the dunes, and theyll go on south in the 4th day on its way to Argentina and Chile.

The 2013 Dakar route:










You are welcome to:


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Siulá :drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular landscape, magnificent photos...:cheers2:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Churup - Ancash*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Gocta Falls - Amazonas*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Abancay - Apurimac*










by David Baggins


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lares, Cusco*









by amy.herbs


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Paracas - Ica*








by Pedro Jácome


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*San Lázaro - Arequipa*









_Herbert Delgado_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Javier Prado - Lima*









_Guns__


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice skyline shot of Lima...kay:


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

sebvill said:


> *Yanahuara - Arequipa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cripes: ...eso es San Lázaro distrito de Arequipa


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Corrected.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

sebvill said:


> Tio estas enfermo...en fin
> 
> Thanks for the comments Baleares, aluux, Parisian Girl and Loro.
> 
> ...


Aunt Mommy,you are right,I am crazy,but crazy for Cusco.
Cusco is the best of the best.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Que hermoso país¡¡¡¡¡¡, yo conocí Cuzco y me enamoré de esa ciudad y su entorno, amo lo tradicional, la arquitectura colonial,la comida típica, etc, creo que la sudamérica andina debe ser mas promocionada, a mi modo de ver, una de las regiones mas bellas del mundo, desde el noroeste argentino hasta Colombia, pasando por Bolivia,el majestuoso Perú, y Ecuador por supuesto, muy lindo thread, saludos desde Salta, Argentina


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Desert & City - Ica*









_By Guns__


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mejia - Arequipa*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Organos - Piura*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Arequipa - Arequipa*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Talara - Piura*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Downhill - Huancayo*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Living at 4000 masl - Pasco*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chili River - Arequipa*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lobitos - Piura*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Main Square - Ayacucho*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fishing Industry City - Chimbote*


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*San Pedro de Casta - Huarochirí*
Village where UFOs are seen all year


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing....:cheers:


----------



## Jefferyi (Jun 3, 2005)

linda lima! which district is that by the way?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pantacc? in Ayacucho? I had never heard or read anything like that.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible nature photos...:cheers2:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Jefferyi said:


> linda lima! which district is that by the way?


The district in the foreground of the picture is called Miraflores.



Limeñito said:


> Pantacc? in Ayacucho? I had never heard or read anything like that.


Google it.

http://www.municipalidadiguain.gob.pe/?q=es/Ahorro%20a%20Plazo%20Fijo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huacachina Oasis - Ica*









by Maradentro_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mountains - Amazonas region*









byMalin and Espen


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fields - Cajamarca*









byMikeMar


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Kuelap Fortress - pre Inca construction*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huaca Rajada Pyramid - Lambayeque*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Parinacochas - Ayacucho*









by ivanpajares


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

sebvill said:


> The district in the foreground of the picture is called Miraflores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I've already checked it and, well, I have to thank you for having showed us such a marvellous place.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huaraz - Ancash*









by Trekity


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huaypo - Cusco*









by Carlos Ivovic O.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sandoval - Madre de Dios*









by FishPie


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mancora - Tumbes*









by Fototroll


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Huascaran National Park - Ancash*









by Leonardo-ES


----------



## Jefferyi (Jun 3, 2005)

i clearly need to plan another trip to peru just to explore the northern parts. huascaran np is gorgeous!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sacsayhuaman Ruins - Cusco*









_koko cusco_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sunset in an Amazonas affluent - Loreto*









by metaxom


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Andean Valley - Cusco*









by mckaysavage


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous nature photos from Peru....:cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Linguine.

*Pucusana*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Conococha - Ancash*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Abra Divisora - Huanuco*








by Brad Wilson, DVM


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Mariscal Nieto - Moquegua*









by Douglas Fernandes


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice pictures as always!

Next week I'll stay in Lima (Friday, Saturday). Is it possible to meet you?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

friedemann said:


> Very nice pictures as always!
> 
> Next week I'll stay in Lima (Friday, Saturday). Is it possible to meet you?


Sure. Send me a PM.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Con mucho gusto!


----------



## Jefferyi (Jun 3, 2005)

My pictures of Machu Picchu...


----------



## Leo.A (Feb 18, 2012)

Machu Picchu is impressive!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice pics Jefferyi.

*Tucume - Lambayeque*








by  mykdelapaz


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Urubamba - Cusco*








by tcyuen


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chicon - Cusco*









by Sol & Luna lodge spa


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Dunes - Ica*









by Lor.enzo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Amantani - Puno*









by GadjoD


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Ocshapalca - Ancash*









by PASLIER MORGAN


----------



## mariekitty (Sep 7, 2011)

Waooo que lindas fotos...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Financial Centre - Lima*

 Lima por marcov8, en Flickr


----------



## Jefferyi (Jun 3, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Nice pics Jefferyi.


thanks, seb!:cheers:


----------



## Kazan'ex (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images from Peru...:cheers:


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu Región Cusco







by Felix Bruno


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Volcán Ubinas Región Moquegua







byEl Super Vulcanólogo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

So beautiful this country! the nature is very impressive and i love machu picchu. Really nice.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

All uncredited photos on this last page have been deleted. CREDIT photos please.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nevado Chopicalqui
Región Áncash









by kenzderbenz


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

by Fico Salmon J

 -Parque Nacional del Huascaran.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nevado Chumpe
Región Cusco


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Freed said:


> by Fico Salmon J
> 
> -Parque Nacional del Huascaran.


beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cusco










*Courtesy:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=261928


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, amazing images from Peru...:cheers:


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nazca Lines -- 
Región Ica









by Tristan27


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lake Titicaca
Región Puno









by Walter Wust


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Rally Dakar 2013 - Pisco & Nazca Stage - Ica Region*

Edit.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

One photo per day ^^

:cucumber:


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Punta Sal
Región Tumbes









de Mac-Photo, en Flickr


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Paso Portachuelo
Región Áncash









by fumanschu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Volcáno Misti
Región Arequipa









by Dmitry Samsonov


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima



*Courtesy:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=261928


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Alpacas at the foot of the Snow-capped mountain Chimboya
Cusco









by andarayaqp


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Arequipa










*Courtesy:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=261928


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Volcáno Misti 
Región Arequipa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ When we post flickr photos, we should post them with the BBcode. Please edit that...


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Tambopata
Región Madre de Dios









by Barry Zee


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice nature


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Urubamba Valley - Cusco Region*










by  PhilippeLPhotography pifou95 


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Carapo district - Provincia de Huancasancos, Ayacucho*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaimeps/5681726222/in/photostream


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Cordillera Blanca - Ancash Region*









Chris Newman (Chris and Ange)


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Ushunday Lagoon - Cajamarca Region*









renyanggong


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Stone Forest of Huaraca - Ayacucho Region*









Neils Oscategui


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Ampato and Sabancaya Mountains - Arequipa Region
*








www.summitpost.org


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Ollantaytambo - Cusco Region*









Lori Cammerota


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Belén Valley - Amazonas Region* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leendeleo/5399134924/in/set-72157625597969503


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Carrash Lagoon - Ancash Region*








By thejourney1972


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

This last picture reminds me of the Lake District in England it looks incredible


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Machu Picchu*











091016 Machu Picchu-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr
​


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Very nice photos


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Porcón Farm - Cajamarca Region*









mykdelapaz


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Pomacochas Lagoon- Amazonas Region*









renyanggong


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Paragliding in Lima, Peru*












Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Jahuacocha Lagoon - Cordillera of Huayhuash*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9316979275/in/photostream/


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Chinancocha Lagoon - Huascarán National Park - Ancash*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9316974113/


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Cuyoc Mountain - Cordillera of Huayhuash - Lima Región*









Bartzi Photography


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Pucacocha Lagoon - Cordillera of Vilcanota - Cusco Región*









D. Matthew[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Yuracmayo Lagoon - Lima Region*









edo_unp


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Huascarán Mountain - Ancash Region*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9551671450/


----------



## rockl21 (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful :drool:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chinchero, Cusco*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Chucuito, Puno*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Amazonas, Loreto*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Desert, Ica*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Tambopata, Madre de Dios*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cabo Blanco, Piura*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Llanganuco, Ancash*










*Palomino Islands, Callao*










*Cajabamba, Cajamarca*


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Huayllay stone forest - Pasco Region*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9840165493/


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Mantaro Valley - Junín Region*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9840193224/


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Vilcabamba Cordillera - Cusco Region*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9840300776/


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

*Veronica Mountain - Cusco Region*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9840147275/


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Las fotos de Cusco son astronomicamente inigualables.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esas últimas :drool:


----------

